# burning balls



## WaWa (Jun 22, 2010)

Ever been so tired your eyeballs feel like they are on fire? Hot rocks.
Mine are like that right now, need wine


----------



## Torch404 (Jun 22, 2010)

Saline solution is a little less painful then wine in the eyes. It might help that burning sensation too. Save the wine for drinking my friend.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry I thought you meant a differnt ball. Yeh, my bowling balls are on fire in a bad way.

LMAO.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IjgZGhHrYY[/ame]


----------



## Dugger (Jun 22, 2010)

WaWa said:


> Ever been so tired your eyeballs feel like they are on fire? Hot rocks.
> Mine are like that right now, need wine



Many, many times - the saying here is " my eyes feel like two piss holes in the snow" - pardon the language!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Once when it was like -40F I went to pi$$ and my balls touched the snow!!

Quckest pee I ever had!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 22, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Once when it was like -40F I went to pi$$ and my balls touched the snow!!
> 
> Quckest pee I ever had!



When it's that cold outside, the snow would have to be up over my navel to actually touch my balls. -40 tends to do that to the little fellers.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

my knees are short!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought this wa sgoing to be something like burning balls beer. A new kind. Sorry, wrong channel.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Tune in tommorrow for "Flaming Fruccas"!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

As long as it's not "pyrotechnic Pe........." never mind!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you mean "explosive extremities"? LOL

Somehow I hae a feeling this thread will warrant a visit from the warden himself. LOL

Check you PM's!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

You have way too much daylight up there! I don't know if putting you and LeAnne together in the same room is a good idea.

LMAO


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

She is just as open, creative, and crazy as myself. A little worried too!! LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 22, 2010)

Will it be "tag team" posting??????


----------



## WaWa (Jun 23, 2010)

How oh how did this thread turn into a groan about sore eyes to a report on exploding gonads? ( as if I didn't know!!!)
Anyway I'm all rested up and my eyeballs are no longer burning, you'll be pleased to know!
Oh and troy, if yours touched the snow when you peed I will assume the snow was real deep or you're a lot older than I thought!!!!


----------



## WaWa (Jun 23, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Tune in tommorrow for "Flaming Fruccas"!



I think not!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

My knees are short. WAWA. See what you miss fro being 22 hours ahead.
LOL
You named the thread!!LOL

So dont blame us!LOL

We still luv ya. You know how it goes in here.

This is afterall a bunch of people who like to drink, you outta see some of the posts the admin has deleted!!!


----------



## WaWa (Jun 23, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> My knees are short. WAWA. See what you miss fro being 22 hours ahead.
> LOL
> You named the thread!!LOL
> 
> ...



HAHA I can only imagine!!!
Oh and I'm assuming frucca is an Arctic term for what some of us refer down under to as VerJJ


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

No idea, i just made it up!!! I have no idea what a frucca s, but it sounds like fun. LOL Ha Ha


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

We are considering coming down under for our honeymoon.

Are you up for a party?
LOL


----------



## WaWa (Jun 23, 2010)

Always up for a party Bro. You aint partied til ya partied with the Kiwis!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

So we have heard!!!

It would be a pleasure. Let me double check, but I think we have a date. I have been practicing my English accent and Leanne said I sound Australian, it is pretty funny though.

Do you have Skype?


----------



## WaWa (Jun 23, 2010)

Better drop the Australian accent, English accent is ok, there's a lot of us about, but definately need to drop the aussie accent. For your own safety, you understand...


----------



## WaWa (Jun 23, 2010)

no skype sorry, been thinking about it, whats wrong with messenger?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll just use my Alaskan accent, I earned it anyway!!!

So do you have skype


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

www.skype.com
Do it. Its free.

How far is Australia from new Zeland


----------



## WaWa (Jun 23, 2010)

3 hrs flight across the ditch auckland to sydney, cheap travel too


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

w dont want to go to Austarlia, more fun to pass out under you porch!!


----------



## WaWa (Jun 23, 2010)

You may never get out alive!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 23, 2010)

We never do really, now, do we!?
LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 23, 2010)

WaWa said:


> You may never get out alive!!



From the porch or Australia????????


----------



## WaWa (Jun 24, 2010)

either, both are dodgy!!!


----------



## upper (Jun 24, 2010)

Heck, I thought this thread was talking about Sid,well I guess it is going that way........Upper


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 24, 2010)

Dig it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol


----------

